# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Het boek voor mensen met chronische pijn

## Peace

Ik ben nu een boek aan het lezen, die ik iedereen echt met nadruk van harte aanraad. In dit boek word je eindelijk serieus genomen in al je klachten. Het is ontzettend hoopvol. Ik lees hem 23 jaar te laat.

De pijn de baas van Frits Winter.

Zegen jezelf en koop dit boek  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Peace,

Bedankt voor de tip  :Smile: 
Ach beter te laat dan nooit he  :Wink: 
Hopelijk heb je er alsnog wat aan!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Peace

Hoi Luuss,

Ja, zeker heb ik er wat aan, vandaar dat ik hem ook aan iedereen aanraad.
Juist omdat iedereen vaak tegen het onbegrip aanloopt, de verwijten: dat zul je in dit boek niet tegenkomen.  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Dankje dit ga ik eens opzoeken in de bibliotheek, want kopen heeft voor mij niet echt zin want zo graag lees ik niet haha ze zullen het toch wel hebben ?. 

Liefss

----------


## Peace

Ik denk dat ze het wel hebben hoor, alleen denk ik dat het in dit geval heel wijs is om hem zelf te kopen. De lessen die erin staan, leer je helaas niet door het boek 1 keer te lezen.
Maar dat kun je natuurlijk ook beslissen, nadat je hem uit de bieb hebt gelezen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Heel veel sterkte.
Ik hoop dat je nog even laten weten wat jouw ervaring is na-tijdens het lezen van het boek.

Lfs

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee Peace, ik heb dit boek maar niet gekocht en bij de bieb hadden ze het ook niet :s.. 
Ik weet niet precies of ik nou chronische pijn heb of het gewoon iets anders is waar ze nog geen geschikte behandeling voor kunnen vinden.. Dus daarom :Wink:  

liefs

----------


## Peace

Hoi Ilonaa,

Juist daarom is het boek zo geschikt. Pijn hoeft geen naam te hebben om pijn te doen en je leven te belemmeren.
Jammer dat ze het niet hebben in de bieb.

Sterkte hoor.

----------


## Inemien

Ik heb zelf pijn de baas als patient ondergaan ik heb gerevalideerd en het is echt een aan rader om dat te gaan doen je staat dan weer anders in het leven en kunt de dingen weer veel beter aan maar éém
n minpuntje de pijn blijft maar er zijn nog zoveel mooie dingen die de pijn waard zijn.

----------


## Inemien

> Ik heb zelf pijn de baas als patient ondergaan ik heb gerevalideerd en het is echt een aan rader om dat te gaan doen je staat dan weer anders in het leven en kunt de dingen weer veel beter aan maar één min puntje de pijn blijft maar er zijn nog zoveel mooie dingen die de pijn waard zijn.


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

